# Ashley had kittens!!!!!!!



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey all I am sooooooo sorry that I havent been online not that i think i'd be missed :lol: but anyways My cat ashley had kittens! She originally had five but lost three they were still born.  but two survived and they are doing _GREAT! _ I really want to keep them both but as you all know cats can be EXPENSIVE. We are keeping one.. the female one  sockz has already found a home  but we havent given him away yet. He's only four weeks old after all. THey have started to play with each other now and even Take on their MUM! it was so cute. I am so greatful to have the experience of watching the labour (till 4am in the morning mind you) and to watch these beautiful kittens grow and develop their skills. Ginger is better at walking then sockz is even tho sockz is stronger. and socks is purring its so gawjuz. anyways we're going to get Ashley desexed ASAP but we want Ginger (when older of course) to have kittens of her own  

just thought i'd keep u all up dated  socks is a black n white small fluff ball and ginger was called that coz when she was born she had ginger around her eyes but thats gone now.. Now she's a beautiful tabby


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Ooops - I replied to your other thread!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Well we still have awhile to rethink the whole Ginger and her having kittens thing But we will wait n see


----------

